# Truck load of dead bees?



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

A friend sent me this pic this morning. Truck load of shrink wrapped hives. He said there were a lot of dead bees in the wrap. I see a lot of truck load of bees going down the road, but never seen them wrapped like this. Thoughts?

He said there was a another truck behind that one with more wrapped hives and a fork lift. He didn't get the name but said it was something apiary services out of Manor, TX.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Me thinks a truck load of supers, that a good thing.... needing supers somewhere.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Probaly going to get processed,,,, which would explain the wrap... keep bees and bugs out!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Those aren't hives. Those are supers. Probably wet from extracting and ready to put on hives somewhere. Were they full of honey it would take a heck of a tall and strong person to stack them that high on a pallet and a heck of a strong machine to lift them.

Full approximately 2100 lbs, more or less. So that truck and trailer would be over weight I suspect. Must be empty.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

true, but they have to be full before there empty! either way.. as pointed out there supers not hives.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

they're


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

